# The link is up!



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 28, 2007)

Clay English got the link to this forum finally set up under the lizard forum on redtailboas.com

Anyone who likes boas should go check his forum out as well, there is tons of info and any question about boas will be answerd!

I am telling others the same thing about Tegus and get get over to this forum for any questions that need to be answerd!!


----------



## dorton (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been spending some time over there today..man there are some beautiful snakes, and lots and lots of info.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes there is and anything that is not on there can and will be answerd if it is about a snake lol.


----------



## dicy (Oct 29, 2007)

they have a nice monitor forum to


----------



## Repton (Oct 29, 2007)

Where is it on that site, I can't find it?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 29, 2007)

dicy said:


> they have a nice monitor forum to



Tegus are better than montiors 8)


----------



## dicy (Oct 29, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> dicy said:
> 
> 
> > they have a nice monitor forum to
> ...


dont even go there
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://redtailboa.net/forums/monitors/">http://redtailboa.net/forums/monitors/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol, you guys crack me up.

When you get to the puplic forums keep scrolling down the page. In the middle of the page it will say the different forums. Scroll down until you find the one with all the different lizards in it, this link will be the very first link in the lizard forums.


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2007)

Monitors don't have to hibernate. Tegus do. Case closed. 


:wink:


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

Case not closed, Blue Tegus do not have to hibernate 8) .


----------



## Mike (Oct 29, 2007)

Der-Boa-Lieber said:


> Case not closed, Blue Tegus do not have to hibernate 8) .



Oh snap, you're right. :lol: 

I tend to think of monitors as more hands off pets. They have very interesting behavior, especially the gouldi coplex and indo monitors. Tegus on the other hand, are much more tolerant of humans and are less active in my experience. i also like the fact that monitors are out more, as opposed to tegus, which spend more time in their burrows IMO.

Perhaps we should start a thread on this? :wink:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 29, 2007)

Tegus have a solid stool, they also do not soil the water dish like monitors. :shock:


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Oct 29, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Tegus have a solid stool, they also do not soil the water dish like monitors. :shock:



O, yet another plus to Tegus! Tegus 3, monitors 1 :lol: .


----------



## Repton (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL, Tegus are cool, but monitors are too. 8)


----------



## dicy (Oct 30, 2007)

get over it monitors r whut tegus wanna be when they growup (whut theyl never do )


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

> get over it monitors r whut tegus wanna be when they growup (whut theyl never do )



Yep. 

:lol:


----------

